# Morihei visit March 2016



## Doug (Oct 23, 2016)

So I heard they were moving Tsukiji fish market which is a place I have always dreamed of visiting. I've loved catching and eating fish since I was a small child. We quickly made plans to visit Tokyo this past March. This would be our first visit to Japan and first trip abroad in ten years so excitement ran high.
A friend who grew up in Tokyo told me that Morihei was just two train stations away from the hotel where we would be staying and should be worth a visit.
Forum member Yamabushi had a post about Morihei a couple years ago and our experience closely followed his. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16635-Great-Experience-in-Asakusabahi!
On our second day in Tokyo we caught the JR line to Asaksabashi station and with the help of a nice young lady riding a bike we found Morihei

When you enter the store on the left is a case of knives and other tools.




On the right is a wall of stones and a sharpening station. Ignore the guy blocking the view, he looks high, stoned you might say.



Some giant Amakusa on the floor. Imagine what the shipping would be on those!



More views of the first floor







As with Yamabushi a nice lady (I forgot here name) greated us and after a few moments of attempted communications brought Mr Oguro Akirahikari the 3rd generation president of Morihei to meet us. If you want to know what Morihei is , it is at it's essence Oguro-san. He has a great passion and wealth of knowledge about Japanese natural stones and he is always excited to share and perpetuate traditional sharpening skills. He is such a kind and generous person.
I speak very little Japanese so communications were challenging but after saying Aizu Aizu a few times it was clear what I was seeking. We were taken upstairs to the Tennin Toishi treasure room and shown some mind blowing stuff.



He pulled a bunch of stones out from under the table to exposes big wooden boxes containg giant uncut toishi.

I believe this Mizu Asagi is Nakayama




I guess we're limited to ten files per post so I'll continue with a part two.


----------



## Doug (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is an incredible slab of Okudo Suita



Fantastic Karasu pattern



Here's the 7 lb. Aizu I obtained 



And then he took us into his office to show us some pretty cool things.

First. His Kato gyuto with a picture himself and Kato



Next an art piece Kiridashi made by Kato's father





And then the mindblower Whale Kiridashi. The nashiji texture all done with a chisel! crazy





It was a day to remember and I encourage you if you get a chance to visit Morihei. I shall return.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow :bigeek:. Some nice looking stones for sure. This would definitely be a must stop location on a Japan visit

EDIT
Just saw the second post now cool to see Katos work get acclaim in Japan as well, is that one Damascus?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 23, 2016)

I too would be "stoned" in that store. WOW


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow .. I was meaning to ask him to show me stuff from Katos dad when I go on see him on Thursday.. I guess that saves me the trouble of asking.. thanks for the photos


----------



## guari (Oct 23, 2016)

Superb visit, thanks for sharing those pics


----------



## foody518 (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh my god. I could cry


----------



## mcritchlow (Oct 23, 2016)

Incredible. Thanks for sharing both the story and the pictures.


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 23, 2016)

That was such a fantastic post, thank you Doug.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 23, 2016)

Great story and shots. Guess there are still some good stones out there. Thanks Doug.


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll be in Tokyo next year. Added this to the itinerary. Can't wait!
Thanks for the excellent write-up. 
J


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2016)

Stoned? Na. Whiskey on the rocks? We could talk.


----------



## Doug (Oct 26, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Wow :bigeek:. Some nice looking stones for sure. This would definitely be a must stop location on a Japan visit
> 
> EDIT
> Just saw the second post now cool to see Katos work get acclaim in Japan as well, is that one Damascus?



Sorry for the late reply. My life is crazy busy so I'm often not able to respond in a timely manner. Thanks to everyone for the positive comments.

Yes tjangula the Kato is Damascus. A beautiful knife that I found hard to let go of once I picked it up. Maybe there's one in my future?


----------



## Doug (Oct 26, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Wow .. I was meaning to ask him to show me stuff from Katos dad when I go on see him on Thursday.. I guess that saves me the trouble of asking.. thanks for the photos



Wish I was going with you ynot. You must be excited. Give my regards to Oguro-san. Take lots of pictures.

I saw some nice looking knives from what I believe are Tokyo smiths. Munetsugu?



I like the profile on this 180 gyuto.



Can't wait to see your haul. Have a great time!


----------



## Doug (Oct 26, 2016)

daveb said:


> Stoned? Na. Whiskey on the rocks? We could talk.



Gotcha covered Dave. Some Ohishi on the Toishi would do us just fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 26, 2016)

Doug said:


> Wish I was going with you ynot. You must be excited. Give my regards to Oguro-san. Take lots of pictures.
> 
> I saw some nice looking knives from what I believe are Tokyo smiths. Munetsugu?
> View attachment 33396
> ...



Damn that first knife is nice


----------



## JBroida (Oct 26, 2016)

Doug said:


> Wish I was going with you ynot. You must be excited. Give my regards to Oguro-san. Take lots of pictures.
> 
> I saw some nice looking knives from what I believe are Tokyo smiths. Munetsugu?
> View attachment 33396
> ...



i would wager that they are not tokyo based smiths for what its worth


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 26, 2016)

Badger.. I'm there tomorrow if u want that top one


----------



## Zweber12 (Oct 26, 2016)

I visited the shop early August and can attest to everything written above; absolutely a wonderful experience, great advice and got the customary photo outside the shop as well! For any knife and stone nut, this is a must visit when in Tokyo


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 26, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Badger.. I'm there tomorrow if u want that top one



Tony!! Don't tempt me, I think i will show some restraint. Be interesting to find out what it is though.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 26, 2016)

Ive got the stone sweats


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 26, 2016)

Doug said:


> Sorry for the late reply. My life is crazy busy so I'm often not able to respond in a timely manner. Thanks to everyone for the positive comments.
> 
> Yes tjangula the Kato is Damascus. A beautiful knife that I found hard to let go of once I picked it up. Maybe there's one in my future?



No worries Doug, I'm in the same boat with things being hectic. I was actually browsing on the app at the time I made the comment so the picture wasn't as clear as when I later checked on a browser and saw that it was in fact Damascus.


----------

